

Now you can rename HN whatever you want - Xichekolas

If you are willing to use a GM script anyway...<p>http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039
======
SamReidHughes
That doesn't stop a corporate firewall from blocking the site.

------
mapleoin
someone's already renamed it to Innocuous News

~~~
geuis
That would be pg

~~~
mnemonik
What is the story behind it? Did I miss some thread?

~~~
Xichekolas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575815>

